# The trees, instrumental sheet music from back in the day...



## mystic wish (Aug 17, 2014)

The Trees. My Mothers favorite song to play on the piano, back in the 1970's and 1980's. in the 1980's my mother had sheet music for The Trees that was raggedy and barely usable, eventually thrown out. I wish to find that song for my beloved Mother, I want to buy the sheet music for her, so she can play the song again and enjoy fond memories. My Mother has the beginnings of dementia or Alzheimers. So I wish to find this sheet music for my Mother while she is still with it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Who's the composer?


----------

